
Blogger in Draft: Introducing Google Scribe in Blogger - darkduck
http://bloggerindraft.blogspot.com/2011/08/introducing-google-scribe-in-blogger.html
======
esk
I turned off Chrome's prediction service once I found myself relying upon
it—it was becoming difficult for me to perform searches on DuckDuckGo without
it! Google was making my mind dishearteningly lethargic.

For decades, affluent humans have gone out of their way to work _physically_
harder than they need to (weight lifting, running, standing rather than
sitting, etc.). Our technology is rapidly approaching a level that'll force
people _not_ to use it in order to stay mentally fit!

This is really cool technology, but I _really_ don't want to rely on Google's
engineers to tell me which words to write next.

------
timbre
For a language I know well, this is not appealing, but it could be very useful
at the level of (non-native) language proficiency where I can write well
enough to make my meaning clear, but can't avoid sounding stilted.

------
Raphael
We'll tell you what to write. Don't worry your pretty little head.

------
cfinke
I wish they had chosen a different name. I develop ScribeFire (a blogging
client that is compatible with Blogger, among many others), and this is
undoubtedly going to increase my workload as confused users email questions to
me regarding Scribe.

